# Fiddler's Elbow UNRIDEABLE



## silverbullet84 (Oct 23, 2011)

I got back a little while ago after a ride around the Fiddler's Elbow ridge. I really wanted to ride Fiddler's, after hearing about how it is the toughest climb in NJ. I drove about an hour from home, got on the bike, and rode about a quarter mile up Fiddlers. All was going well until I noticed a sign on the side of the road stating "Loose gravel and tar". I pulled up to it, saw all the loose quarry mix stone, and knew there was no way I could get on that without blowing out both of my 23mm tires.

So I turned back and rode another road up to the top of Fiddlers to see how much of it was unrideable. It was loose gravel and tar all the way up to Brass Castle (I think that was the road I was on). 

Not sure if they are planning Fiddlers as part of the Hillier Than Thou this year, but unless they come in to tar and steam roll the surface, the won't be a road bike going up that hill.

Shame, as I really wanted to test out the steepest part today.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah, it's getting to be that time of year again, when the towns in the rural parts of the state do their tar & gravel campaign. This weekend we hit some freshly graveled roads across the river in Bucks Co. One hill, not nearly as steep as Fiddlers, was tough getting up, but we were glad we didn't descend it.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AlanE said:


> Yeah, it's getting to be that time of year again, when the towns in the rural parts of the state do their tar & gravel campaign. This weekend we hit some freshly graveled roads across the river in Bucks Co. One hill, not nearly as steep as Fiddlers, was tough getting up, but we were glad we didn't descend it.


Which climb? Ferry?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Which climb? Ferry?


Cafferty, in Tinicum Township. 

I guess we should have checked their website (Tinicum Township Office)

Seal Coating to Begin Wed., July 23rd
The seal coat company, Dosch King, will begin to seal coat the following roads (Sector 3) this week:

1. Cafferty Rd. between Headquarters Rd. and Tammany Rd. 
2. Tammany Rd. from the Twp. Line to the dirt/gravel section 
3. Rock Ridge Rd. from the Twp. Line to Geigel Hill Rd. 
4. All of Clay Ridge Rd. 
5. All of Beaver Run Rd. 
6. All of Sunset Dr.

But getting back to the OP, I wouldn't worry about Fiddlers for Hillier Than Thou. With almost 2 months to go, most of the loose stones should be gone by then. I'd worry more about the roads that get chipped just before the ride, not to mention the route arrows that would get obliterated.


----------



## CheapTrek (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Fiddler's will be part of Hillier Than Thou and it's also been added to the Gap Gallop century this year. 

They're both Sept rides and that should give the gravel some time to compact and wash off.


----------



## silverbullet84 (Oct 23, 2011)

I hope so, but this wasn't the size gravel that would wash off, except for a deluge of a storm. I am hoping they go back out with tar and roll it to compact it in place. I grew up on a road where they did this every spring, hence my concern over it.

But I wanted to let anyone who planned on climbing it what the status was. Should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, as far as I am concerned, Fiddler's Elbow was always unrideable (for me). On my best day I dont think I could make it up. As far as the gravel, I dont understand why they do this in the summer. Seems like it makes more sense to do this in the fall to protect the roads from winter snow and ice. Chip and tar can really take the fun out of a ride, expecially on descents


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

For the record, some of the climbs in other directions on basically the same ridge are almost just as hard. Can't remember the names of the roads. Though, that little extra bit on steepness on Fidler's does make a big difference. I think I had a 39x25 at the time and it's the only hill I actually found physically hard (i.e. not just tiring) to stand and climb in that gear.


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

I can confirm that Fiddler's is fine. It actually doesn't even look recently paved based on the yellow line paint fade. Nothing like pushing a 4.5-5.0 mph pace most of the way up. Actually, it's been years so I didn't remember the road. I was thinking it wasn't that bad standing in a 39x27 most of the way. Then I got to that last steep part before it starts to flatten. Ugh. That was standing and grinding closer to the 4.0-4.5 mph range at my max capability. Thought my heart was going to explode. If this is after 80 miles in Hillier Than Thou, I'll be walking.

Hint - the climb dramatically flattens where you see a sharp left turn by a guide rail and a house on the right. This is the end of the brutally steep section I described and the end of the "real" climb excluding a very short section at the end that makes you work again.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

So who is doing HTT?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

stoked said:


> So who is doing HTT?


Not doing HTT, but I've been hitting several newly marked sections of the course near home lately. Hopefully the rain holds off and the roads will be dry. Both the century and the metric go up Iron Bridge, and the road has lots of surface tar which will be really slippery if wet. Elsewhere, the century route descends Fountain Grove and Skinners, which are sketchy enough when they're dry. Be safe.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I was glad to do it yesterday. The roads were wet early on and skidded off twice on the 1st down hill twisty section. After that kept the speed in check on downhills until it dried up because I never rode around here before. 

Fiddler's surface was fine and went straight up, no paperboying. Iron Bridge hurt more around 50-54 mile mark because legs were tired. Riding those 21% gradients hurt.


----------



## silverbullet84 (Oct 23, 2011)

I rode HTT yesterday as well, the surface was ok by then as there had been plenty of traffic on the road to pound the stone down. Lots of people walking the last .1 mile, even saw one guy spin the back tire and fall over but he was ok-just killed his momentum.

Iron bridge definitely a tougher climb.


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

I thought Iron Bridge was harder, but it came at ~50 miles vs ~25 for Fiddler's. My legs were seizing but I managed to grind it out. Fiddler's actually has a couple of really short breaks (sort of 10% vs 25%!) that you can take advantage of making it not that bad early in a ride if you're not racing it. Iron Bridge was shorter but just seemed really intense the whole way. I'd have to try them both fresh. Unlikely to happen given the distance from my house - possible but a long ride with 2 kids at home. HTT was great - near perfect weather and the road selection was top notch (outside of beginning). The Mt Lebanon Rd. climb at the end was a bit over the top!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anybody been up it this year? Thinking of riding out and trying it. It will be painful enough if it is in good shape.


----------

